# Welcome to the 2015 SM Rescue Raffle...



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone…Welcome to the 2015 SM Rescue Raffle!

I have some big shoes to fill by running this year’s raffle for Lynn, but I am confident that I, along with our amazing SM family, will make it a success!

While we all dote over our fluffs and provide them with the utmost love, as well as provide them with top of the line food, a warm and comfortable home, and everything else and beyond, there are thousands of other fluffs who are not as fortunate. Here is where rescue organizations come into play. These amazing organizations and their volunteers rescue the less fortunate and provide them with the care that they so desperately need. In some cases, the fluffs are rescued from harms way and/or nursed back to health from serious illnesses and/or disease. Once the fluffs are ready, the organizations help find them a loving, safe, and warm forever home. As a matter of fact, many of us on SM have a fluff that was a rescue and/or volunteer our time to these organizations. As such, SM holds an annual “Rescue Raffle” to not only help those in need, but also to support these fantastic organizations. 

And so it begins…

Step 1 – Prize Donations

Step 2 – Purchase of Raffle Tickets

Step 3 – Drawing


Step 1: Prize Donations:

We begin by soliciting prize donations from our SM members and vendors. Prizes must be new (never used) and can be of any value. Prize donations need not necessarily be Maltese related, but should either be dog related or anything else that may be of interest to our members. If you plan on donating a prize for the raffle, please email me with information on the item that you’re planning on donating. If you have a picture of the item, please attach it, so that I can post it in the prize thread. Please hold onto the prize(s) that you donate as you will be sending the prize directly to the winner.

STEP 2: Raffle Tickets:

In order to purchase raffle tickets, you will need to send a donation to the rescue group of your choice. Once you receive a copy of your receipt or payment confirmation, please send me an email with a copy of it. I will then email you back your raffle ticket numbers.

•	Raffle Tickets:

	Regular Prize Tickets are $5.00 each and for each 12 tickets purchased ($60.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket (13 tickets instead of 12!)
	Special Prize Tickets are $25.00 each and you will need to indicate which Special Prize you want your Ticket entered to win.

Based on your donation amounts, you may buy as many raffle tickets as you want in either category! 

Step 3: Drawing:

The drawing will be held on November 7, and winners will be posted on SM on that day. 

Because we hope to raise additional money by holding the SM Rescue Raffle, only donations made by October 31st will receive raffle tickets.

AMOUNT OF MONEY RAISED:

Throughout our Raffle, I will periodically post updates with the amount that the Rescue Raffle has raised. So, be on the lookout to see the running total of the amount of money that the Rescue Raffle has generated to help with the poor little fluffs that weren't as lucky as ours to have great SM moms and dads!

Just as an FYI, this year I have donated money and/or supplies to American Maltese Association Rescue; Grayson’s Fund (a little Chihuahua rescue in need of surgery) posted on Go Fund Me; Northcentral Maltese Rescue; SoCal Maltese Rescue; LASPCA; and an organization that is near and dear to my heart--Bide-A-Wee in NY, which is where my parents adopted my first baby, Trevor, who I was blessed with for 17 plus years. However, please note that I will not be eligible to win a prize in our raffle.

If you have any questions, feel free to email me. Otherwise, I’m looking forward to seeing the amazing prizes that will be donated, as well as receiving confirmation of your generous donations! My email that I set up specifically for our raffle is [email protected] 

Good luck everyone—and thanks in advance for participating:aktion033:

Xo
Kim


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kim, thank you for doing this! As a reminder, Northcentral Maltese Rescue has a quilt raffle going on for three more weeks, and donations are sorely needed to help little Missy!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Kim, thank you for doing this! As a reminder, Northcentral Maltese Rescue has a quilt raffle going on for three more weeks, and donations are sorely needed to help little Missy!


Happy to help--even if I don't win of the fabulous prizes I know we'll have. Anything for a good cause!!! I did make my donation for little Missy:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

As in the past, I will match some of the money raised. I can match the first $150 raised for each of the following: AMAR, SCMR, and NCMR.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome start to the Rescue Raffle, thank you Kim!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> As in the past, I will match some of the money raised. I can match the first $150 raised for each of the following: AMAR, SCMR, and NCMR.


Thanks Walter--I'm making a note of this and will let you know when there's $150 in donations for each of the 3!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Awesome start to the Rescue Raffle, thank you Kim!


Thanks Brenda!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

As in the past, I will donate to rescue organizations to every person who sends in a picture for the Halloween video. They will get the raffle ticket. 

Kim, thanks for doing this and I will also donate one of Marti's Tanner Tog outfits.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> As in the past, I will donate to rescue organizations to every person who sends in a picture for the Halloween video. They will get the raffle ticket.
> 
> Kim, thanks for doing this and I will also donate one of Marti's Tanner Tog outfits.


Thanks Mags--I'm noting both--keep me posted on what you get. I'm sending a picture for video, so we can donate mine to someone else!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim - thanks so much for doing this. :wub::wub: You're a brave woman. :thumbsup: With so many ill and senior dogs being dumped lately, and some coming from elderly owners who have had to go into assisted living or hospice, the funds are desperately needed to help with the medical costs to bring these Maltese into a healthy state. I will be donating prizes and to my fave rescue(s) as usual. 

Not sure if you can change your post but wanted to note that your donation description says people can donate "to the rescue group of your choice" but in the past Lynn had that people also can donate to a local shelter, as many members got their dogs from them as well. I see that you've done this with your donations so just wanted you to let people know they can do that if they choose and be eligible.

I wasn't quite sure why it said that raffle tix are only given through Oct 31 rather than a couple of days before the drawing. 

Am hoping this event will be every bit as fun and exciting as it's been in the past. It's such a great cause!!!:ThankYou:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Susan,

I actually mirrored Lynn's post from last year and put it in my own words! In regards to the dates, I'm giving myself a few days to get all the last minute donations in and then do the drawing. I chose the 31st to ensure everyone has a month to donate and the 7th, which is a Saturday, just in case my workweek is busy, affording me with with extra time on my end to prepare and conduct the drawing. Because we're starting it later in the year than its normally done, I've shortened the event by a month since the holidays are coming up!!! 

xoxo


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great start Kim! For starters I will donate a Tanner's Tog outfit, winner's choice. I remember how thrilled Joanne was to win this last year!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> Great start Kim! For starters I will donate a Tanner's Tog outfit, winner's choice. I remember how thrilled Joanne was to win this last year!


Thanks so much Sherry--I'm putting you down for the outfit!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Kim, thanks for doing this. 

Linda


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sophie said:


> Kim, thanks for doing this.
> 
> Linda


You're very welcome--I'm happy to step up to the plate!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

This is very wonderful of you to do this, Kim.
Good luck in this needy cause.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Rin!

Just a reminder to everyone that because we started later than normal this year, we've shortened the raffle to about a month, so please, please put a reminder that the date for contacting me about donations/prize donations is October 31--4 weeks from today! I hope to see a big turnout:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not on here as much as I used to be but I always make sure I donate and buy tickets. This is such a great way to raise needed money. 
Kim, thanks for doing this. I'll let you know what I'm donating.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just PM you with my donation. Thanks for doing this Kim.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just PM you with my donation. Thanks for doing this Kim.


Got it--thanks so much for participating:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for doing this, Kim.:tender:

I will donate three Tanner's Tog outfits for three different lucky winners. I love Marti's fabulous outfits (Snowball has many of her adorable vests). The winners can then work with Marti for the correct sizes, fabrics, colors, and personalized name choice ... so that their fluff babies have the perfect fit dress or vest. Please make sure that the gift donations are for one outfit per winner.

And, I just made a donation to American Maltese Rescue Association for $150.00 so that Walter can, hopefully, still match my donation. :wub:

Kim, I just emailed you my AMAR receipt paid through PayPal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

All matched dear friend. I send my receipt for $150 to AMAR to Kim. 

Kim, when you get a chance will you post totals to each rescue?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much for doing this, Kim.:tender:
> 
> I will donate three Tanner's Tog outfits for three different lucky winners. I love Marti's fabulous outfits (Snowball has many of her adorable vests). The winners can then work with Marti for the correct sizes, fabrics, colors, and personalized name choice ... so that their fluff babies have the perfect fit dress or vest. Please make sure that the gift donations are for one outfit per winner.
> 
> ...


Thank you Marie! I've notated everything--thanks prizes and the AMAR donation!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> All matched dear friend. I send my receipt for $150 to AMAR to Kim.
> 
> Kim, when you get a chance will you post totals to each rescue?


Absolutely! There wasn't a lot of activity this weekend here on SM, so I'm hoping that the week will bring more for the raffle. As soon as I've got noteworthy donations, I'll post it and I'll continue to post thereafter!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome!! I will/am participating but now sure if I can get a quilt made. I will let you know.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> Awesome!! I will/am participating but now sure if I can get a quilt made. I will let you know.


Thanks Cindy, sounds good!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Kim, I also will donate a dog leash wall holder. Will send picture. Now I have to remember to go donate.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Kim, I also will donate a dog leash wall holder. Will send picture. Now I have to remember to go donate.


Got it down--thanks! LOL--I can remind you!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim -- thank you for doing the Raffle this year. I'm so sorry that I've been too busy with work to take this on as I normally do, so you've been a lifesaver to step up to the plate.

I know that the Rescues really, really, really need money and that this Raffle uses brings in a lot of money for them.

I will be making prize donations soon and will also pm you with my recent donations to Rescue -- but I really don't want any tickets. Let others have the pleasure of winning.

Again, Kim, thanks for taking this on. It's really a BIG project. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kim -- thank you for doing the Raffle this year. I'm so sorry that I've been too busy with work to take this on as I normally do, so you've been a lifesaver to step up to the plate.
> 
> I know that the Rescues really, really, really need money and that this Raffle uses brings in a lot of money for them.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome, Lynn. I know you're busy, so I'm happy to help you out with this worthwhile and fun event:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Got it down--thanks! LOL--I can remind you!!!


I made a donation today and then I will make another one from all the Halloween bribes. I also have to buy some AMAR calendars!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I made a donation today and then I will make another one from all the Halloween bribes. I also have to buy some AMAR calendars!


Sounds good--just let me know and I'll add you in! I got the prize donation picture and logged it in!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Kim for doing this! Your the best!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Kim for doing this! Your the best!


Thank you...xoxoxoxxo


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I started a quilt and will not have it done in time but will have it done soon after. I'll get some pictures to you soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim ... thank you again, for all you are doing for this years SM Rescue Raffle.

I received your note asking me how I would like to split up my raffle tickets in regard to the donation amount I made to AMAR. I have decided to do something different this year. 

So, I am requesting that with my recent donation ... that the tickets are divided between three women whom I know firsthand ... work unselfishly and around the clock ... for AMAR. I respect and love these women dearly for the love and devotion they give and have given to countless pups, who have needed serious medical care, along with the need for endless love and patience. 

So, please divide my raffle tickets between Edie Gobi, Bronwyn Mirkovich, and Debbie Padilla. (they are all long standing SM members). I am sure that these beautiful earth angels can make use of all the lovely raffle donations that will be made. Rescue earth angels can never have enough blankets, clothing, toys, and whatever else ... to help with the care of the less fortunate and precious fluffs. And, when Snowball has been sick, all of these women, at one time or another, have taken time on their own to reach out to me with much needed advice/feedback. For that, I am forever grateful.

In addition, just awhile ago, Kim PM'd me that another earth angel gifted me with raffle tickets! Thank you, so much! I will hold on to those because someone was thoughtful and kind enough to gift them to me. 

Kim, if you have any questions about my above request, please call or PM me.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> Ok I started a quilt and will not have it done in time but will have it done soon after. I'll get some pictures to you soon.


Fantastic--thank you so much! I'm adding you to the list!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie -

What a thoughtful idea. They are so deserving - I haven't heard much from Bron recently, but she often is the person that comforts rescues who can not be saved and eases them into the next life. All three are such kind people.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kim ... thank you again, for all you are doing for this years SM Rescue Raffle.
> 
> I received your note asking me how I would like to split up my raffle tickets in regard to the donation amount I made to AMAR. I have decided to do something different this year.
> 
> ...



I love this post Marie. This is another fun part of the raffle that I really love, and also a wonderful, thoughtful way to recognize these three ladies who go above and beyond.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Fantastic--thank you so much! I'm adding you to the list!


Here is my work in progress. It looks a bit weak but I am working on the rest of it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> Here is my work in progress. It looks a bit weak but I am working on the rest of it.


Thank you Cindy--this is going to be beautiful-can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A Cindy quilt :chili::chili: Great colors to pick since if we have a male or female it works for our decor! Thanks, Cindy. Always a very popular prize from you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Thank you Cindy--this is going to be beautiful-can't wait to see the finished product!!!


Final sneak peek -


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The quilt looks amazing.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the quilt!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it!



cyndrae said:


> Final sneak peek -


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> Final sneak peek -


Love it!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Love it!!!!


How pretty!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The quilt is awesome!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Missing, is what I have been. So nice to see another raffle going on. It was a big surprise to come on and see a gift of tickets too. thanks to whom ever gifted to me.
Life has been a challenge the past year and getting worse by the day. My husband has Alzeheimers and I am sole care of him for now. So I find I have little time for the computer , but try very hard to keep doing the National 
coordinator work for AMAR. Thanks to all that donate.
Its been a busy year and seems every dog we get that we say, is young and healthy before we get it to the vet, turns into major health problems. We have also rescued numerous older dogs this year, that have been owner surrenders. We do our best to help. I know some of you follow us on Facebook and I hope others will follow us and all the dogs we have been saving this year. Right now we are trying to save a young girl that has a liver shunt
and deciding if she can have surgery or not. 
We can not do the work we do without the generous donations from people like you, that have such caring hearts.
Please let me know if its too late to donate an item for the raffle or not. 
I hope to be able to participate more with this group and just life itself, before too long.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful quilt! It has the colors of our family room on the lower level!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> Love it!


I love it, too!

And Lydia, I still cannot believe that I won the beautiful quilt that you made last year.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Edie, it sure sounds like you have your hands full! I'm sorry to hear about your husband. Glad though, that you are still able to make time for the pups...you are a treasure!

Marie, I'm happy you ans Snowball are enjoying it! I'm donating another rag quilt for this year's raffle, but nothing so elaborate as the one from last year...I think that was a one time healing project for me!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Missing, is what I have been. So nice to see another raffle going on. It was a big surprise to come on and see a gift of tickets too. thanks to whom ever gifted to me.
> Life has been a challenge the past year and getting worse by the day. My husband has Alzeheimers and I am sole care of him for now. So I find I have little time for the computer , but try very hard to keep doing the National
> coordinator work for AMAR. Thanks to all that donate.
> Its been a busy year and seems every dog we get that we say, is young and healthy before we get it to the vet, turns into major health problems. We have also rescued numerous older dogs this year, that have been owner surrenders. We do our best to help. I know some of you follow us on Facebook and I hope others will follow us and all the dogs we have been saving this year. Right now we are trying to save a young girl that has a liver shunt
> ...


Eddie,

You are an amazing person for all that you do for the dogs and for people.
I am so sorry to hear about your husband. Decision about surgery for a liver shunt was one of the most difficult I have ever had to make. There is just not enough hard information about which dogs do best on medication and diet. For us it has been three years without any major health issues, and very few minor ones. But I can tell you the vigilance one needs to keep them healthy without surgery is enormous. And when they do well, they can do really well to the point you are giving medication but you don't think about their underlying condition.

Please take care of yourself, being a caregiver can have enormous health consequences for you.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Walter, I am doing my best to hang on and thats about what you can do. Sadly Alzheimers is not covered by insurances, so little support for the care giver unless you are wealthy. 
The little girl we got in rescue with the liver shunt confirmed by protein C and ultrasound, shows the liver is small and kidney large. She is 5 yrs old , so this was let go too long.
Surgery to connect is risky and may not work if the blood supply is to great for the liver when the vessel is connected. so, what to do?? 

Anyway, happy to see this raffle is up and running to help the many dogs like the ones we rescue too.
Thanks,


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cindy, Your amazing with your quilts. Love this one too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Edie my heart goes out to you, I'm so sorry about your husband's health and everything you are going through. I believe the donation I'm sending is for one of the seniors you mentioned (Missey)- it is soon on it's way. Thank you for all you do, I wish things were easier for you (((hugs))).






plenty pets 20 said:


> Missing, is what I have been. So nice to see another raffle going on. It was a big surprise to come on and see a gift of tickets too. thanks to whom ever gifted to me.
> Life has been a challenge the past year and getting worse by the day. My husband has Alzeheimers and I am sole care of him for now. So I find I have little time for the computer , but try very hard to keep doing the National
> coordinator work for AMAR. Thanks to all that donate.
> Its been a busy year and seems every dog we get that we say, is young and healthy before we get it to the vet, turns into major health problems. We have also rescued numerous older dogs this year, that have been owner surrenders. We do our best to help. I know some of you follow us on Facebook and I hope others will follow us and all the dogs we have been saving this year. Right now we are trying to save a young girl that has a liver shunt
> ...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for doing this, Kim. Such a good cause and those sweet babies really need it! :heart:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

You're welcome! It's a lot of work for a great cause, so I'm happy to donate my time organizing it!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumping this up with a sweet story:

Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her.

I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldn't be afraid. As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. I didn't want her to know that I hadn't been walked today. Sometimes the overworked shelter keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them.

As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make a difference in someone's life.

She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me. I shoved my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her. Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for companionship. A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well.

Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I instantly jumped into her arms.

I would promise to keep her safe.
I would promise to always be by her side.
I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes.

I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. So many more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. So many more to be saved. At least I could save one.

I rescued a human today.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Bumping this up with a sweet story:
> 
> Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her.
> 
> ...


OMG! What a sweet story!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I love that story too! Thanks Mags.

And thanks for bumping up.

SM'rs: Let's keep the donations coming and beat last's year's record of nearly $12K--we're halfway there and halfway through the raffle--together, we can do it:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Brings tears to my eyes...sad & happy at the same time!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry I am Late and haven't been around....I'd like to donate something....is there still time??? Have to put my thinking cap on!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

No worries-I'm happy you're going to participate!!! The deadline is October 31!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so excited and thankful someone gifted me a special ticket.

Hi Cindy:

I wanted to let you know that an anonymous special prize raffle ticket has been gifted to you! :happy::happy:

Thank you so much anonymous I have fingers crossed for the "other" quilt.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe...noting like a quilt is there?! We quilters love ALL the quilts!!! Yours is going to be amazing  



cyndrae said:


> I am so excited and thankful someone gifted me a special ticket.
> 
> Hi Cindy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump! I made a post on my FB page today to remind SM members who might not come around here as much anymore, to come on over and take part in the Rescue Raffle. Hope others will do the same to help out rescues.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Bump! I made a post on my FB page today to remind SM members who might not come around here as much anymore, to come on over and take part in the Rescue Raffle. Hope others will do the same to help out rescues.


Great--Thanks so much for helping Susan--I appreciate it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm late to the party but I'm donating two tags, heart for girls and bone for boys


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge thank you and 7 Paws Up to the generous person who gifted me tickets! What fun!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bumping up...10 days to go....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bumping...Keep the donations coming 4 days to go:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What are donations up to Kim????


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> What are donations up to Kim????


We are up to $8225--the goal is $10,000 or more!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bumping...3 more days to go!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, only *2* more days to go...lets get those donations in there!!! So many great prizes this year  and don't forget that Grand Prize :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Oh my gosh, only *2* more days to go...lets get those donations in there!!! So many great prizes this year  and don't forget that Grand Prize :chili::chili::chili:


Thanks Lydia!!! Come on SMers--let's get those donations in!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Come on everyone (our visitors, new members and our seasoned members)--let's ban together to help rescue organizations save, feed, shelter, and care for those less fortunate. 

Today is the last day to raise money for our yearly SM Rescue Raffle. Please give whatever you can to this worthy cause. We've got a lot of members and we've got a lot of visitors--anyone can participate and together, we can *ALL MAKE A DIFFERENCE*!

We're currently at *$8,620*...let's try to get to *$10,000*:chili:

Let's keep this post at the top of the list to remind everyone to help...please help me by continuing to bump throughout the day to remind everyone to participate:chili:

Thank you to everyone who is participating:wub:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

How do I send in my receipt to you Kim


----------

